# Most exciting Kali class I've had yet.



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, just got back from Kali class (first time in over a month since I went) and it was amazing!  Don't get me wrong, I have always enjoyed it but tonight was great!  Everything just seemed to come easier to me tonight and we did some awesome drills that were quiet thrilling... fast paced and intense.  I have never sweat and gotten that tired doing kali before.  Just felt like posting because I renewed my interest in kali big time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Wow, just got back from Kali class (first time in over a month since I went) and it was amazing!  Don't get me wrong, I have always enjoyed it but tonight was great!  Everything just seemed to come easier to me tonight and we did some awesome drills that were quiet thrilling... fast paced and intense.  I have never sweat and gotten that tired doing kali before.  Just felt like posting because I renewed my interest in kali big time.
> 
> ...




Damian,

Tell us about these drills. Share your excitment ith the rest of us.  

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

Well I partnered up with someone who's pretty good/fast with the drills and tonight we were flying!  I forget the name of the first drill that has combos (angle 1,2 both sides) then (angle 1, 4 both sides) then (angle 1,4,2 both sides) where we strike eachothers sticks and then go into heaven 6.  It's a basic combo but the speed and accuracy we were going at tonight was alot of fun, people stopped to watch (probably to see if we'd wack eachother by accident haha)

After that our instructor had us line up and one person goes down the line constantly moving sideways while quickly doing one set of heaven 6 with each person, the trick being no stopping.  As soon as one person gets down the line to the second person the next person goes and so on while the line shifts up one person each time someone goes.  It was nice and intense.  

The last drill of noteworthiness tonight was knife fighting drills.  I have had a problem with learning the blocks and counter slashs fluidly until tonight.  I was just responding better than I ever had before and was able to keep the drill flowing fast with no mistakes.  Was pretty exciting for me to finally nail this.

Don't know why taking a month off  made everything clearer and my reactions sharper but it did!  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 18, 2002)

Damian,

Sounds like you were in the groove and had a very good flow class going on.

Thanks for sharing

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *Wow, just got back from Kali class (first time in over a month since I went) and it was amazing!  Don't get me wrong, I have always enjoyed it but tonight was great!  Everything just seemed to come easier to me tonight and we did some awesome drills that were quiet thrilling... fast paced and intense.  I have never sweat and gotten that tired doing kali before.  Just felt like posting because I renewed my interest in kali big time.*



It's nice to see someone cross train and move outside their system and start anew in something else. A hallmark of someone who really is interested in the arts and not the belts. Kudos!


----------

